# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  با دیپلم انسانی چه رشته ای میتونم سریع فوق دیپلم بگیرم.

## ho.es

سلام.
از عنوان معلومه.
دوستان بنده انسانی دیپلم دارم و میخوام تو سریع ترین شکل و بدون کنکور یه مدرک فوق دیپلم بگیرم.
فقط عنوان مدرک مهمه.
به نظرتون چ رشته ای بخونم؟
هزینه اش چقد میشه؟

----------

